# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  A catalyst

## sikandar107

In Chemistry, a catalyst is an agent which increses or decreases the process of a chemical reaction without losing its own properties like in the formula of Oxygen -

KClO3 + MnO2 ------>  KCl + MnO2 + O2 (we get oxygen). Here MnO2 remains the same and its properties do not change.

Here is an intersting story to understand better the role of a catalyst, which I wish to share with u all -

A king had three sons.  When he was breathing last, he distributed his assets to his three sons in the following proportion :

a) Elder son will get 1/2 of his property
b) Second will get 1/3 of his property
c) Third will get 1/9 of his property.

So, the property was distributed according to the Will of the King without any problem.  But the problem arrived, when distribution of elephants came into picture.  There were 17 elephants and it was difficult to distribute them in the required proportion as suggested in the will.

a) Elder son would get 17/2= 8.1/2.  But he wanted Nine. But other sons wanted to give him 8 only.

b) Second son would get 17/3 = 5.2/3.  But he wanted Six.  But other sons wanted to give him 5.

c) Third son would get 17/9 = 1.8. But he wanted Two.  Others did not agree.  They wanted to give him 1 only.

In this scenario the neighbouing friend King came into picture. He added 1 more elephant to 17 from his side and made the total number of elephats as 18.

Now -

a) Eleder son gets 18/2 = 9.  In fact he wanted 9 and he got it.
b) Second son gets 18/3 = 6. He wanted 6 and he got 6 too.
c) Third son gets 18/9 = 2.  He wanted 2 and he got 2.

If you we total up the elephants they got = 9 + 6 + 2 = 17.

And the neighbouring Kind rode in his elephant, which he had included to solve the problem, and went home smilingly.  :Smile: 

So, the 18th Elephant was the catalyst in this process.  And that is how a catalyst works.   :Smile: 

Hope you all liked it !!!

----------


## *Saira*

Amazing!My perceptions of catalysts and their functions have changed totally...Keep on posting more stuff like this Sikandar! :giveup:

----------

